# A bit of elbow grease



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Helping out a mate of mine this weekend, his new ride had some really bad swirls and scratches over most of the paint. It looked as if the previous owner had put it through a mechanical carwash a few times. A bit of hard work with a DA polisher and the difference is fantastic. I did one half of the bonnet as a comparison for this pic, plenty still to do but pleased with the initial result.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice job - hope to see the finished job when you are done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Excellent shine


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally finished the polishing on my pals mk1. There was quite a bit of correction to be done and the next stage is glaze and wax.
Method and products 
1- Snow with Valetpro ph neutral snow
2- Two bucket wash with Carchem and lambswool mitt
3- Claybar with Born Slippy 
4- Machine polish with Poorboys SSR 2.5
5- Machine polish with Meguiars 205


----------

